# Add Bluetooth through Factory Radio



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

There is an aftermarket option called Bluestar I think. It replaces the onstar module. I don't know if your idea would work or not. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

This may be what you are looking for.
To my knowledge they do not yet make the connector that plugs into the Cruze radio.
I would like to know if you find something that works. I want one for mine.
Best of luck.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GM-radio-iPod-Interface-w-TEXT-Bluetooth-Phone-Kit-Sirius-XM-capable-iPhone-/370637686710?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A2010|Make%3AChevrolet|Model%3AImpala|Submodel%3ALS|Engine+-+Liter_Display%3A3.5L&hash=item564bba47b6&vxp=mtr


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html. You won't be able to scan your music list like you can in the Sonic, but the steering wheel controls work. Total cost is about $86 plus shipping for the PDIM and 45 minutes or so to actually replace the existing PDIM. Once you have it connected, test everything before closing up your console.

As for sound quality, it sounds so much better than the 3.5 mm Aux that I thought I had installed a whole new sound system. This PDIM actually adds a second Bluetooth radio so your hands free Bluetooth calling isn't affected.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

obermd said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html. You won't be able to scan your music list like you can in the Sonic, but the steering wheel controls work. Total cost is about $86 plus shipping for the PDIM and 45 minutes or so to actually replace the existing PDIM. Once you have it connected, test everything before closing up your console.
> 
> As for sound quality, it sounds so much better than the 3.5 mm Aux that I thought I had installed a whole new sound system. This PDIM actually adds a second Bluetooth radio so your hands free Bluetooth calling isn't affected.


.
Will this work on a Cruze without a USB port?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Subic said:


> .
> Will this work on a Cruze without a USB port?


I don't know. Mine came with the USB & 3.5mm ports. The PDIM is the interface module for these ports.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Is the 3.5mm port the Aux? My Cruze has the Aux but no USB.
Nevermind. Saw my question answered in your post above.
Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Subic said:


> Is the 3.5mm port the Aux? My Cruze has the Aux but no USB.
> Nevermind. Saw my question answered in your post above.
> Thanks


Do the AUX test (follow the links in my sig to Bluetooth AUX). If you have the firmware version DB/DD or later, I would open up the console and see if there is a PDIM. If so, you can probably swap the PDIM for the AC Delco Bluetooth PDIM one from Amazon and have it work. Do you have the steering wheel radio controls? If not, you will need to have your dealer flash your radio with the upgrade and purchase the PDIM & cables. 

The Camaro uses the same PDIMs as the Cruze, so you should be able to get the steering wheel controls, PDIM, and AUX/3.5mm ports as a kit from your dealership. I have also found this kit at 2010-2012 Camaro Stereo System - Personal Audio Link (PDIM - IPOD / MP3.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I will try it. I do not have steering wheel controls. It would also depend on what cables came with it. I do not know if I have the microphone installed. My Cruze does not have On-star.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are two base radio options on GMPartsDirect, one with and one without the digital (PDIM) interface. The PDIM plugs into the radio with a odd looking cable which is why I suggest you open your console to see if you have the PDIM behind the coin holder above the shifter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Subic said:


> My Cruze does not have On-star.


I'm jealous. OnStar has called me numerous times and sent me what I consider "extortion" letters that I won't be protected unless I renew my subscription.


As for the radio needing OnStar, I think it's only needed if you want hands free cell phone usage via the car's microphones and speakers. The microphones (there appear to be two) are in the black XM Radio antenna container mounted above the rear-view mirror and in the overhead light control cover. There are small slots in both on the driver's side of the car. I don't know if only one or if both of these are microphone slots.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

"if you want hands free cell phone usage via the cars microphones and speakers"
That is my goal and really, all I want.
I have the slots you mention, but without taking down the overhead I don't know if the microphones are up there.
Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hands free cell phone usage and Bluetooth stereo (A2DP) are handled differently by most phones as well. It's possible to have either one without the other.


----------



## jaredmalcolm (Aug 25, 2012)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> There is an aftermarket option called Bluestar I think. It replaces the onstar module. I don't know if your idea would work or not.



I'm actually wondering about REPLACING my existing OnStar Module with the Module that has Bluetooth built in. If you look at the gmpartsdirect.com catalog and put in a 2011 Chevy Cruze (I have a 2012) they list three different OnStar Modules. Two that HAVE Bluetooth and One that doesn't. I'm wondering if you can swap one of the Onstar modules in and have Onstar AND Bluetooth on a car that previously only came with Onstar.


----------



## jaredmalcolm (Aug 25, 2012)

obermd said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html. You won't be able to scan your music list like you can in the Sonic, but the steering wheel controls work. Total cost is about $86 plus shipping for the PDIM and 45 minutes or so to actually replace the existing PDIM. Once you have it connected, test everything before closing up your console.
> 
> As for sound quality, it sounds so much better than the 3.5 mm Aux that I thought I had installed a whole new sound system. This PDIM actually adds a second Bluetooth radio so your hands free Bluetooth calling isn't affected.


That is interesting stuff. At the moment I don't have Bluetooth at all and would be happy to simply have that. I bought the initial minute pack from OnStar and actually like the usage, but would also like to be able to call from my number...

Or what would actually be nice is if GM had the insight to make the phone auto forward to your cell when the car is off....oh well.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in the same boat too.. I have OnStar, but no connectivity (just a bare steering wheel...) would love to integrate factory bluetooth..

So, if I get the factory steering wheel with bluetooth controls, and the PDIM, it potentially may work?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bruno said:


> I'm in the same boat too.. I have OnStar, but no connectivity (just a bare steering wheel...) would love to integrate factory bluetooth..
> 
> So, if I get the factory steering wheel with bluetooth controls, and the PDIM, it potentially may work?


You may need to have your radio software/firmware updated as well. This is a dealership only function. You need to be at least on DB/DD firmware.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

jaredmalcolm said:


> I'm actually wondering about REPLACING my existing OnStar Module with the Module that has Bluetooth built in. If you look at the gmpartsdirect.com catalog and put in a 2011 Chevy Cruze (I have a 2012) they list three different OnStar Modules. Two that HAVE Bluetooth and One that doesn't. I'm wondering if you can swap one of the Onstar modules in and have Onstar AND Bluetooth on a car that previously only came with Onstar.


I'm not sure how that would with the onstar. I would guess that the module has a unique identifier that onstar has on file as belonging to your car. You would probably have to get them to update their records somehow... 

I disconnected my onstar antenna, so all I use is the bluetooth capability. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

are you telling us that it is possible to disconnect onstar and we still have bluetooth capabilities ?
if so I am going to test this I have 2011 with comfort and conveinance package


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

brian v said:


> are you telling us that it is possible to disconnect onstar and we still have bluetooth capabilities ?
> if so I am going to test this I have 2011 with comfort and conveinance package


Yes. The onstar module is under the passenger side dash, behind the glovebox. If you drop the plastic panel under the dash (have to remove 2 screws) you will be able to look up and see the module. It has a brass connector on it along with a bundle of wires going in. The brass connector is for the onstar antenna. Pop that off and you render onstar useless because it can't communicate anymore. Bluetooth will still work. The only side effects are the onstar indicator on the rear view mirror will be red, and you will lose your compass in the DIC (it will read "CAL"). 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

thank you I will try this not happy bbeing tied to Onstar


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Just a quick update to this thread.. I am currently looking into the Bluestar module for my Cruze. I'll update once I've got it installed and working


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Subic, any update? My wifes car is the same as yours (fleet), no steering wheel controls and no onstar. I would like to add factory bluetooth for just making and taking calls. not looking for streaming music.


----------



## probin07 (Nov 29, 2015)

What ended up happening with this? I just bought the bluestar module and am having a real hard time understanding how to access the onstar module without damaging anything.


----------

